# Waiting for uevents to be processed

## multix

Hi,

when booting, it happened with the last gcc 3.3 series but also with 3.4.0 kernel, my boot hangs at:

* Waiting for uevents to be processed *

after a while I get:

udevd[1292]: worker [1306] timeout, kill it

the worker itself is on a PCI device, the boot will continue. I am typing things out here. I checked in dmesg and I cannot find the erros, otherwise I could provide the exact error. What could it be and how do I fix it?

-R

----------

## jpc22

A boot log would help solving your issue. 

you can enable boot logging by following directives in 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## funZX

I've had the same problem, Macbook Pro 5.1 , kernel 3.4.2. In my case it was caused by the "nouveau" driver. If this is also your case, unmerge it (or recompile the kernel with the driver disabled) and try nvidia-drivers , or check that there are no incompatible drivers installed. Nouveau conflicts with rivafb, nvidiafb, nvidia and others (check their website). This was not my case, I had no conflict but it still hanged; it kind of works with the nvidia proprietary driver, but I'm still having problems because of the two GPU using Optimus technology and the display blacks out at boot, but X starts.

----------

